# false bottom question



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

when i make a false bottom and i have a small pond is the false bottom and pond joined makeing an even water levlel? or is it a false bottom then plexi glass or something to completley seperate the two sections ?? 

and what do you use to attach the eggcrate with to other pieces of eggcrate ??


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

Zip ties work good to attach two pieces. 

As for the pond, if you slope the egg crate down to the bottom of the tank in one corner. The water level will be the same throughout the tank, thus making a pond.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

The false bottom and pond area should share the same water. So to answer your question, the water level will be the same. This should be a flow through system so the water won't get stagnant and excess water/nutrients can be remove through a drain or siphon. I my tank I covered the false bottom with fiberglass screen. I attached the screen to the bottom of the tank with silicone to keep the inhabitants from getting under it and allow the flow of water.

To answer your second question, you can attach pieces of egg crate with silicone, fishing line or zip-ties.

hope this helps.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

thanks this is my plan tell me if it works, ill get eggcrate lay it down in my tank attach it with zip ties and on top of the egg crate after makeing slopes etc. ill put a mesh screen on top then add the dirt and no leca balls since i am doing the false bottom, and i am gonna do a water fall to to move the water, and i am gonna drill a small hole on the side of my tank and add a bulckhead to drain the water when the false botttom water rises to much do to the misting systeam i will have, but i dont want to have a thick bottom because i think it dosent look to good are like broms dependent on a deep substrate?


so hows everything sound (and i am not even talking about the background yet that i want to do with foam)


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

That sounds good.
What I do with my eggcrate is make a box out of it and wrap it all the way around with the mesh. Then with the small space I left all the way around it I place small aquarium gravel along the sides.

So that way #1, impossible for frogs to get under the eggcrate as it's completely seal off with mesh and #2 you see no false bottom at all because the sides are covered by the aquarium gravel.

I think you've got it well under way, except where you ask if broms are dependent on how deep the substrate is. I think the answer to that is no, because your broms will most likely end up on the back ground or wood. Roots have to stay relatively dry but humid not wet.

Good luck


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

yea thanks ill do that gravel idea then another question why are so many substartes i see here nice and deep if they dont have to be ???? and second are thier any plants that need deep substarte because i dont want to have mine that deep since its a 40 gallon long, and will the mesh really hold alot of weight with wood and all that substrate?


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Deep substrate is for the looks but also for a good drainage layer as well.
You dont' want it too thin.

The mesh shouldn't be holding any weight, it's just placed on top of the egg crate.
The egg crate is doing the holding and framing. The mesh is just to prevent all the dirt from getting into the water.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

ooo ok so the mesh needs to have really really small holes then right? and what goes first me makeing the background or the false bottom?


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I use what is called Weed Cloth.
It's black and can be found in any gardening center.
I make the false bottom first that way I can build my background on top of it and make sure there is no cracks in between for the frogs to escape behind.

But I'm sure you could make the background first. Make sure you measure well though as if you make your background then put the false bottom in and you can't because of the background that may turn into a mistake you wish you didn't make.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

*Re: false bottom questionney selling f*

ok so ill do the false bottom first thanks and can someone make alot of money selling frogs?


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: false bottom questionney selling f*

Not in Canada haha.
If you thinking of yourself becoming a breeder.
Trust me much more work and experience will have to come before making any money off offsprings.

Dont' count your eggs before they hatch.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Being a lucrative breeder of any type takes far more passion and business sense than most people have. I also can't even imagine what kind of patience it takes to deal with the health and well-being of my animals, as well as the happiness and satisfaction of my customers. As much as I'd love to make my living via my hobby... I know it's unrealistic for me . Therefore, I have immense respect for all of the reputable breeders out there. Kudos guys!


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree!

I'd be more then happy to sell some froglets to friends and family and see them happy with them. But nothing more then that.
Making a living at the hobby sorta takes away from it being a hobby and more of a job.

I don't think I could enjoy and love my frogs as much that way.
Kudos to everyone who makes this possible your right Marina.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

i dident mean makeing a liveing i ment ow much money could i make with just one tank and what nice frog do u reccomend for a 40 gallon long breeder tank


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

That all depends on if you are successful at breeding or not.
Then you need to raise the tads successfully and ect..ect..ect...
Seems easy but I'm sure it's much harder then expected.

Any of the beginner frogs would be great.
Auratus, Leucomelas, tinctorius.

Personally I suggest Leucs as they are bold, loud, active, and sure not to disapoint.
But any dart frog is great in it's own way.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

whats one with a low call and do they call everynight or make ribot noises


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

PDFs are dirunal - they will do their calling during the day. Unless you reverse cycle your days and nights.


----------



## Dfrog (May 29, 2009)

what I did with my vivarium is I made a slope from one corner of the tank to the other corner and made a little well of gravle no dirt, and it level with the soil.

Have fun!


----------



## Dfrog (May 29, 2009)

???????????????


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

whats a colorful frog besides the blue ones that dont need that high of a tank, dosent make tons of noise, and looks really cool and below $100 because my tank is 36 inches long, 18 inches wide and 12 inches tall


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Auratus are very nice frogs and lots of morphs.
12" tall is really low though, especially once the false bottom and substrate is put in.
See how it works out.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

ill see if i can get a higher one but i already have this one


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

it should still be ok.
Just work around it.
You have plenty of lenght.
Maybe if don't plan on having a water feature then you don't need a false bottom that is 3-4" deep. Maybe 2" would do it.
And you can have the substrate thick but no too much, that way you can save on height as much as you can.
But I think it's still very usable.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

its like 15 inches tall i dont no why online it says 12 i measured its a 40 gallon breeder 




were do u get custome teranium dones i am gonna call all glass to see if i can get this under $110 

36 x 18 x 24 with a hglass top , bulk head rilled in the bottom right of the tank on the side, and a door in the front


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Your size is fine.
I also have a 40gal breeder for my leucs.
Although I have to admit i'd really appreciate it being 18 or even 24 high since visibility is reduced.

I highly doubt you can get a custom made terrarium that size for under 110$.
Everyone would get them made if that were the case.
But your fine with your size tank.
Ample space for a few frogs in there no problem.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

this is what glass cages just sent me, this is for 36 x 18 x 25 (70 gallons) 


70 terrarium $ 104.00

Hinged front $ 50.00

Glass top $ 10.00

Hole and bulkhead $ 30.00

3/8 bottom $ 25.00

Pick up Tamp reptile show N/C
---------------
Total $ 219.00


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah,
You can find used exo terra's that size for much cheaper.
I bought one of those with the front glass broken on one side.
Paid 40$ for the tank and 10$ for a new glass door.

I'll have mossie tree frogs in that one, although I've been tempted to make it as a dart frog viv lol.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

give me a link were i can get it cheaper at that size tank to shiped to miami


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I dunno a link.
I have a look on Craigslist or Kijiji for Canada.
I'm sure if you have a look on Craigslist in your area or other used selling sites you could find one.

Sometimes the ones in petstores that size get on sale for just 20$ more then the price listed there for exo terra's.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

i already looked um i lowered it to 200 so i think i am going to buy it


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't get me wrong. $200 is a good price.
Just if your willing to wait for something cheaper then I'm sure with patience something would pop up.

But for $200 you'll have a great sized tank


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

yea i think its good to , i already have the pump (RIO) , heater, light, so i just need the background supplys, and misting system so i think that would run me 300 so i am at 500 right now which is a little much but ill get some money from breaking down my saltwater tank if you no anyone who might want a calcium reacter


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

If you want to save money a bit here's my 2 cents.
Misting system is a "nice to have" item.
Unless you have 20 tanks to mist a day, a regular hand mister will do the job.
I'm still doing the old fashion hand mister method and I know many members are doing the same.
When it gets too much for one human to mist a few tanks then you might think into investing for a misting system.

As well, I don't think you'll need the heater, (asuming water heater since your in fish)
Darts are usually kept at room temperature 72-80 and can sustain drops bellow that.
And even, while having water in your false bottom that will help in regulating the temperature in the viv.

Just my 2 cents to save some money if you want.
Good choice on getting the tank built though.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

haa the misting systeam looks so cool though lol so i am gonna get one and hey can i touch my frogs


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes misting systems are super convenient and cool.
The Zip Drip system seems to work well and if your only setting up one tank then you won't need many nozzles.

And technically you "can" touch your frogs.
But I wouldn't suggest it for many reasons.

1) They are much faster then you so dont' think if they escape you'll get them easily
2) They are much smaller then you think
3) Having a finger pointing in their face may cause unecessary stress
4) Chemicals and toxins on your hands can greatly affect the frogs health.
Many more reasons.
These are maybe pushing the limits yes but for the frogs sake they are more of look but don't touch animals.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

hahaha ok ok but man i am still debating wether to spend all this money again after getting out of the saltwater hobby to go into this one ( iam 17) it seems cool and i want to but you know i am haveing doubts


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh man, these frogs are greater then you could even imagine.
I'm 110% sure you won't be disappointed.
I guarantee you won't be able to stop at just one species of dart.
In no time you'll have your little army.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

yea well one tanks enough lol trust me ill think aobut it and do ask to get my tank drilled on the glass cover two holes for ventilation and ill put mesh screen on or is this takeing away the humidity


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh no, some ventilation is good.
I have several air holes on the top and humidity is well high enough.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

ok how big and how many holes do i say to drill on the top? just two


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

ok so how many holes do i tell them to drill on the top glass for ventilation is two fine and how big?


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

Anyone ????


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't think it matters.
As long as you have ventilation it will do the job.
I would guess smaller is better then too big.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

ok i guess ill have two one on the far left and one on the far right of the viv glass top


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

sounds about right. And if I were you place the holes nearer the front then the back.
I did this for my 18x18x24 vert and it keeps the front glass nice, instead of having it all fogged up like it was before. The sides are a bit foggy but at least the front is crystal clear.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

cool thanks ill place the order monday with all glass and i am puting a bulckhead on the bottm right side of the side glass to drain the false bottom when needed


----------

